# Time Estimates



## Samantha (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm trying to come up with an estimate for my first client. I'll be building 4 stools. I've built stools before, but didn't keep track of my hours.

How would you come up with an estimate?


----------



## HCC (Mar 1, 2010)

Break your stools into assemblies, figure out how long to do each assembly, multiply that by 1.5 cause we all think we're faster than we are. That will give you your time and as you make more you'll get faster to make more money. Then factor in your materials plus at least 25% The biggest thing you need to decide is how much is your time worth. because even if you know your hours and materials you'll have trouble if you haven't decided how much your time is worth.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Brandon, thanks for posting that info.What a great way to estimate the time.

Good luck, Samantha, I hope this works out great for you.


----------



## Samantha (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I think have a good idea of what to do now.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

First, think thru how you'll do the job including any time needed to make jigs, patterns, etc. Multiply that number by at least 1.5 'cause none of us are as good as we think we are. - lol Include shopping time in your time guesstimate.

Second, add in the time you've already spent - or expect to spend - talking with the customer about what they want and what you will do. (Those aren't always the same, btw) Add any design (i.e. drawing) time, as well.

Third, price out the materials you'll need - including hardware, fillers, stains, finishes, etc. Also add in any special tools you might need for this job.

Finally assign a value to your time.

Add it up and you have a price. Simple, huh?


----------

